# Where can I find this plate?



## andrehaya (Sep 21, 2011)

Hey guys, I don't know if this is the right place to post this, but does anybody know where I can find this plate? I know they are not custom made, because I've seen them in aa couple of restaurants and on Top Chef (different seasons), I've been looking for these for years and had no luck in finding them...


----------



## andrehaya (Sep 21, 2011)

BUMP! Come on guys, I can't believe nobody has ever seen it??? Please help!


----------



## petalsandcoco (Aug 25, 2009)

Welcome to Chef Talk,

One place you could try is here :

http://www.cooking.com/products/shprodde.asp?SKU=594652

Petals.


----------



## petalsandcoco (Aug 25, 2009)

If you google soup plate as well you will find alot.

The one in my previous post matches what you are looking for but this is another model.

Better known as a " Soup Plate ".


----------



## andrehaya (Sep 21, 2011)

Thank you for your help, but the design of the soup plate I am looking for is very specific(can't find an image with a decent side view). It looks a lot like an ufo. Tomorrow if I have time I'll try to draw it.

ps. I have soup plates almost like the one you showed me in your last post, only it's got a rim that resembles a lp.../img/vbsmilies/smilies/smile.gif

EDIT:

Found a decent picture online.


__
https://flic.kr/p/938068492


----------



## petalsandcoco (Aug 25, 2009)

Ok, thanks for sharing the pic. its really nice. If I come across that style I will be sure to let you know.

ps. its very futuristic. Food moves forward and so do the dishes...thank you.

Petals.


----------



## boar_d_laze (Feb 13, 2008)

I'm pretty sure it's an Alessi product and not cheap, if still in production. Think it's from one of their Italian designers; but have no recollection which designer or collection.

BDL


----------



## zerosignal (Oct 8, 2011)

I believe those are the "Float" Plates from Steelite.

http://www.steelite.com/home/products-services/1/4/46


----------



## boar_d_laze (Feb 13, 2008)

Bravo. Great call. /img/vbsmilies/smilies/bounce.gif

BDL


----------



## andrehaya (Sep 21, 2011)

Oh man, thank you so much! I really appreciate it.


----------

